# Muddy spring to Muddy creek w/waterfall



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Added waterfall*

Hello everyone and happy holidays. Here are some new pics - I added a waterfall and new tunnel to the layout. Muddy spring became Muddy Creek in a week. 
I also took a stab at weathering my cars. I wanted them to look like they went through Colorado and Utah (hence red dust). The green on my layout changed to yellow (three patches of green remain) to resemble Colorado more. 

enjoy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice swig.:thumbsup:

what did you use for the water coming down off the falls?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Just clear latex caulking on wax paper. It actually sticks to the wax paper, but that is what gives the rushing water effect, just glue with paper on the side not shown.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swiggy said:


> Just clear latex caulking on wax paper. It actually sticks to the wax paper, but that is what gives the rushing water effect, just glue with paper on the side not shown.


I thought so are you done yet?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

never sir, never...............................

I was thinking of moving this to the garage after some insulation, drywall, and more work, work, work. I could have really, really long trains - that's what I would prefer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swiggy said:


> never sir, never...............................
> 
> I was thinking of moving this to the garage after some insulation, drywall, and more work, work, work. I could have really, really long trains - that's what I would prefer.



The water looks great! but where it drops into the lake needs help.

Watch this video. Dress up the bottom some.:thumbsup:

That is what I meant, are you done?

check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaO5-gpZJ6I

I have another one that shows you how a little paint can make it look great around the base.

you can also get a 3 d effect by using a little clear adhesive straight down on the lake instead of the wax paper. along with some paint.

|I have that booked marked on another computer.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Just after taking the pics, i added some caulking to the base of the waterfall - it looks much better.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Your layout looks very nice, the waterfall looks good at a night shot


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

It's always fun watching your layout advance with so many nice details. Thanks for the updates!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you TJ. I was wondering what everyone thinks of the weathering? 
Any suggestions??? I have the Tamiya rust, silver, and charcoal. 
I wanted the rust for the desert look.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The desert tones and the river color look great to me. That said, the actual waterfall looks too white, in my opinion ... maybe it's just the photo lighting. But, witha muddy river, I would expect to see some brown tones in the waterfall itself.

Would you agree?

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey TJ, i wanna say that, um, the creek, um, doesn't get, muddy until, um, after the waterfall--------lol. no, i do agree - i will add some paint soon.


----------

